# 93567 - Does anyone know if this code is a replacement code



## jessica1974 (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if this code is a replacement code for 93544? We never did the aortic root injection but do the aortography? I can't see where there is a code for that so I am figuring the 93567 is in replacement of that?  Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## krisfelty (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, that is the code that replaces the 93544, the ascending aortogram or aortic root injection for 2011.

Kristin Felty CPC, CCC


----------

